# Something to do with your old crochet hook



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just an idea what to do with your crochet hooks or I imagine you could do it wit a double sided knitting needle.






:sm16:


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Wow that's nest. Look good too. Going to give that a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

What a good way to use up some old hooks.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

wait...who has old hooks???


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

rjazz said:


> wait...who has old hooks???


LOL!!! So true......I do my mom left me more than 100 knitting needles and about 50 crochet hooks .....hmmmm maybe I should go into business selling them as bracelets! LOL!

:sm09:


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

You know that's not so funny, bet you people would buy them.


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

Another great idea !!!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Clever!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Very clever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Wish I had seen this before I gave all of my hooks away.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, but not sure I would want to do that with the old metal ones I have. They were a great grandmother's I believe.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

I nearly went into shock when I saw that. I don't know about old hooks but if I'm honest I must have some which are uncomfortable to hold. Clever but I'm not sure if I like the idea or not.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Why do that to a perfectly good crochet hook?!


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

agreed susanjoy, further, the old steel hooks would be very hard to bend, AND the size of the hook would matter as well,. Nothing tiny cuz you could hurt yourself, and others, puncturing and sometimes the hook stays there, pulling on the skin, I wouldn't do this to any crochet hook, no matter how angry I was with them to start!


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I saw this on t.v., woman did it to keep her hook handy for picking up dropped stitches when knitting.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

My wrist is too large for this.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool :sm01:


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

This actually hurt me to watch. :sm03: 
I treasure my old hooks. They were handed down from my Grandmother, and my Mother. And, one day I hope my daughter will enjoy them.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

rjazz said:


> wait...who has old hooks???


That's what I'm wondering - don't know what "old" hooks could be...


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a bracelet that is made from an old knitting needle, it is one of my favorites and I wear it a lot. It is a great conversation starter. I have met several other knitters this way, not all of them ladies either.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

jinkers said:


> That's what I'm wondering - don't know what "old" hooks could be...


They're in the hands of an old hooker! ha ha ha I old enough to have been called a hooker when I was young and I have numerous hooks. I don't know how many but I do know I made a lot of doilies with a size 7 and every time I couldn't find one I'd buy another!

A couple number 7s are going to be on my left wrist SOON! Oh, boy! Oh, joy!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

BarbaraBL said:


> Clever!


 :sm24:


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

You can make bracelets with old knitting needles - no bigger than a size 4. The bigger ones are too hard to bend.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't know about you but in my case, I know that the little hook would get caught in anything and everything I would wear. I wouldn't take that chance of ruining my clothes.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

wickedangel said:


> I saw this on t.v., woman did it to keep her hook handy for picking up dropped stitches when knitting.


I was thinking that would be a good idea myself.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

I like the knitting needle bracelet idea and I have some old straight needles that are missing mates. hummmm???


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

messymissy said:


> I nearly went into shock when I saw that. I don't know about old hooks but if I'm honest I must have some which are uncomfortable to hold. Clever but I'm not sure if I like the idea or not.


Why? Period! If I wore it and someone noticed they would ask if my name was Boye.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

AAAAAAAAA! NOOOOO! My hook I needed that to finish my motifs!


----------



## julianaS (Jul 7, 2016)

I've got some hooks that I WILL NOT use--I like Susan Bates Silvalume and don't like Boye. And the aluminum hooks come in pretty colors. I don't think I could make a nice even bend, though.
They might sell well; if you could get them cheap at some thrift shop you might make a profit. Or you might just wind up with a bunch of bent hooks.
Would make cute little gifts.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

eppe said:


> I like the knitting needle bracelet idea and I have some old straight needles that are missing mates. hummmm???


They are perfect for this. Actually the 14" long ones seem to work better.

Bend them by hand around something smaller than your wrist (size 50 needle or a pill bottle) because they will spring back some. And do any additional bending with pliers.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

No way would I do that to a poor defenseless crochet hook.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Clever, but I think the hook part would catch on everything.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, I like repurposing stuff too....nice way to do it with old hooks.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

sonialyne said:


> I don't know about you but in my case, I know that the little hook would get caught in anything and everything I would wear. I wouldn't take that chance of ruining my clothes.


I also had the thought that the hook would catch on clothing so would turn the hook in the opposite direction.

Walmart has the smaller size hooks for $1.28.


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Let me tellyou hooks second hand are NOT cheep. The price is on many from back in the day, maybe 20 cents or so, and resales want a dollar or more but that doesn't guarantee that I would bend them into shape anyway, too much history and love involved with those hooks, bought many extras over the years, have my favs, and the newer ones just don't cut it, the shape toward the hook doesn't make for smooth flow of the thread.


----------

